# The Regent Picture House, Batley, June '09



## boxfrenzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Hidden and decaying above an amusement arcade In Batley, West Yorkshire is the former Regent Picture House. Above a suspended ceiling are the remains of the old cinema, built just after the end of the Great War in 1919. 






Originally it could hold 800+ patrons who would have paid to see the films of the day.





For a moment, I thought I was at VIlla Park/Upton Park/Turf Moor (football "joke")





Lets check out the circle, the only part that remains.





Although the tiered flooring remains in the circle, many of the seats have long gone. Two rows of original seats are left.















Did I say the circle was the only part that remained? Sorry, there was a bit more...

What does this door say?





Two projectors remain in here.





Both projectors were the same make.















Although there looked to be a seperate rewind room next door, there was a film on the rewinder in the projection room.





An atractive Hindu lady smiled back at me from the frames of the film.






At some time in the past (1970/80's?) a suspended ceiling has been put in, and covered up the beautiful plasterwork.





The ornate plaster work of the ceiling remain.
Plans are in the pipeline to convert the upstairs of the venue, but keeping many of the original features.





Many thanks to Reverend Matt of Donut for the heads up on this.​


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 22, 2009)

Was this used as a specialist Bollywood cinema.

My Dad can remember in the 1960s - 70s a few smaller cinemas in areas with Asian populations started showing Indian films, often after closing as normal cinemas. 

By the 1980s home video made it easier to watch imported Bollywood & so almost all the specialist places closed down.


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow Rich you kept that quiet, I was wondering who would be the first in, was going to have a look at the weekend but never found the time, well done and at the risk of sounding like a parrot. great pic's as usuall


----------



## freebird (Jun 23, 2009)

Well done getting in there first. It's good to see the projectors. Nice one!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonderful BF -those old Projectors and reel winders are magic! 

Thanks for posting -good to hear that there's possible plans to restore the upstairs


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2009)

Gorgeous colours and plasterwork. Love the projectors.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonderful stuff, those projectors look well steampunk (as appreciated by spacepunk).


----------



## swedish (Jun 24, 2009)

wicked looking site with some really nice shots boxfrenzy...love the shots of the projectors really good stuff!


----------



## Terry Kirtland (Jul 1, 2009)

*OLD THEATRES magazine*

Hi there,

Do you know if the Batley Regent was ever used as a cine variety house where films were interspersed with variety turns whie the operator was changing reels ? We are a group of theatre enthusiasts who publish a bi annual magazine OLD THEATRES under the Patronage of Mr. Ken Dodd, OBE, and other worthy Patrons. We are about to feature an article on Winchester Theatre Royal which was converted from a hotel and saved from destruction, being one of the last cine variety halls in existence in Britain. For more details, please see our web pages www.oldtheatres.co.uk


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice one BF It looks like a lovely grand old buiding.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Terry, I don't know much at all about this place. there is very little be find on the internet.


----------



## edgey2001 (Jul 1, 2009)

I dont know too much about the Regent, looking at the pics, the seating was also down the sides of the building which does suggest cine-variety, I do know that a local historian is currently writing a book about the Cinemas/Theatres in the area. I think his name is Malcolm Haigh, not sure if he's contactable though through the net.


----------

